# Some decent pics of Kandi Kay for once



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had the hardest time getting decent pics of this mare! I have a friend that just reamed me over the last ones I took as they were just horrible. Keep in mind she is bred and getting winter coat




finally today kyle and I snapped a few that I think really show her essence. Wouldnt you know we were on a roll and it started raining LOL. Shes a blue roan and her color changes just fascinate me











I love this one even though you can see the white of her eye. a dog walked in the back and she was looking


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pictures, Kay.

She looks soooooo sweet!!

(Her name fits her well



)

Pretty color, too!!!

-Becky


----------



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks so much becky!! I really should have done her bridal path but it was a spur of the moment thing. Im thinking about taking her to the fun fuzzy show this weekend. What do you guys think?





kay


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she's really really pretty, and the color tops it.

If you ever get tired of her send her my way. LOL


----------



## maplegum (Oct 16, 2007)

What a pretty lady!

Pregnancy obviously agrees with her. She's glowing.



:

I love her colour, it's gorgeous. And that blue halter suits her just perfectly!

Take her to the show, she looks great.


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

She's a pretty mare Kay!



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 16, 2007)

oh isn't she the cutest thing! I love her


----------



## Becky (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty mare!





I just sold a full sister to her that is a silver bay roan tobiano with a beautiful head with those great big eyes.



:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2007)

hi becky! yes her sister is gorgeous too! Its so hard to get a pic of kandi kays big eyes as shes black headed. but she does have that nice bond head. I think I will take her to the fuzzy show and have some fun



Ill just clip up her head and bridal path.

Thanks so much for the sweet comments! I have done her pics so many times and this is the only time i really got her!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 16, 2007)

That second picture of her is awsome!



:lol: :aktion033:. Who did you breed her to this year?

Makes me want to go out and have a photo session, oh yeah thats right i have to anyway ..aspc transfers  :bgrin :lol:

Just checked your website, your showing tease next year!!! Thats great!! Are you going to show her shetland or mini?


----------



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Leeanna!

kandi Kay is bred to Black this year. I think this will be a good cross with her beautiful hip and head and his refinement, neck and movement.

Yes we are showing tease next year! Right now im unsure. My hope was to show her as a Shetland and Promise as a miniature but Tease is not getting nearly as tall as I thought so I may just show them both miniature. Right now promise is about 29" and Tease is 30" so they are both much smaller then I anticipated. Just can never tell! Then again they may shoot up when spring comes.

Someone asked so yes kandi kay was sold but it didnt work out, so I will just have to have some fun showing her this weekend. I think im going to put her in the pretty headed class along with halter





I am determined not to forget the camera this weekend lol


----------



## Country Girl (Oct 16, 2007)

wow Kay, that mare of yours is very nice! You should for sure take her to the fuzzy show! She looks like a real show stopper to me!

Emily


----------



## Nancy (Oct 17, 2007)

kaykay said:


> I have had the hardest time getting decent pics of this mare! I have a friend that just reamed me over the last ones I took as they were just horrible. Keep in mind she is bred and getting winter coat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kandy Kay is a beautiful little mare I love her roaning pattern. i would love to have a field full of ones like her.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 17, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful



:

Wish I had the money and barn space for her.. Can't wait to see her foal next spring!


----------



## nootka (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice, even for a 'bad' hair day. *LOL*

It's basic good conformation that shows through, that and she has a neat personality,it looks like.

Liz


----------



## Ferin (Oct 17, 2007)

She's very pretty! I love her color!


----------

